# casting weights



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

welcome tommy,do you have any 100g and 175g
weights for sale..i would like to buy a couple of
them,to practice with..thanks mike


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike,

Right now I have the 125 and 150 in stock. I should have the 100 and the 6 oz very soon.

How many do you want??

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

i guess i'll just buy the 125g and 150g for now......i would like to buy ten of each..



mike


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

spiderhitch said:


> i guess i'll just buy the 125g and 150g for now......i would like to buy ten of each..
> 
> 
> 
> mike



Until you can get the 6 oz tournament weights you can use the 6 oz sinkers sold in bait shops- I use the ones with a swivel molded into the top- I would still use a safety clip with them and keep an eye on the swivel- the metal swivel can get bent back and forth and will fatigue to the point of possibly breaking after a number of casts- or just use a hatteras storm with the safety clip- not as aerodynamic as the bell or tournament sinker- but gives you the feeling for the timing and weight.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Until you can get the 6 oz tournament weights you can use the 6 oz sinkers sold in bait shops- I use the ones with a swivel molded into the top- I would still use a safety clip with them and keep an eye on the swivel- the metal swivel can get bent back and forth and will fatigue to the point of possibly breaking after a number of casts- or just use a hatteras storm with the safety clip- not as aerodynamic as the bell or tournament sinker- but gives you the feeling for the timing and weight.


yea,i guess i'll just buy a couple of six ounce trolling weights and clip off one the rings to
make it aero dynamic,and practice the feeling
and timing of the weight.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I remove the wires from Sputnik sinkers and use them as practice weights.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

barty b said:


> I remove the wires from Sputnik sinkers and use them as practice weights.


i do the same here, i like the way they look


----------

